# SSOTM - November 2014 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM November 2014*​
*Pick a Winner!*

Wingshooter - Aluminum 2450 RH32.97%Wingshooter - Shuttlecraft54.95%you'llshootyereyeout - HDPE Ergo10.99%Mister Magpie - EDC1312.87%BeMahoney - Magna65.94%DougDynasty - Treefork Trade109.90%Eggy22 - H810.99%Lee Silva - Mulberry Otter54.95%Flicks - NightTrain1615.84%Toolmantf99 - SmilingFury Gift76.93%Wombat - Leather Boomerang21.98%MGC - Italian Job87.92%Ouercusuber - La Gitana43.96%Chepo69 - Romita10.99%Barky Bow - Oak and Buffalo Horn43.96%Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve1413.86%MGC - Taser10.99%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Seventeen nominations this month? Are you kidding me?!? :aahhhh:

Good luck picking a winner out of this amazing group!

Here's your choices:

Wingshooter - Aluminum 2450-RH​





​Wingshooter - Shuttlecraft​





​you'llshootyereyeout - HDPE Ergo​





​Mister Magpie - EDC​





​BeMahoney - Magna​





​DougDynasty - Treefork Trade​





​Eggy22 - H8​





​Lee Silva - Mulberry Otter​





​Flicks - NightTrain​





​Toolmantf99 - SmilingFury Gift​





​Wombat - Embossed Leather Boomerang​





​Metropolicity - Italian Job​





​Quercusuber - La Gitana​





​Chepo69 - Romita​




​​Barky Bow - Oak and Buffalo Horn​





​Wingshooter - Cocobolo Recurve Hunter​





​Metropolicity - Taser​


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is the hardest bunch to choose from yet. You guys are driving each other to excellence in the extreme more and more each month. Not a loser in the crowd.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

This is tough. I hate this time of the month. Loosing more hair.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Do you Vote on 'maker ability' or 'the one i'd most like to own'... or the color...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

DogBox said:


> Do you Vote on 'maker ability' or 'the one i'd most like to own'... or the color...


which one you like the best....and that's so hard to decide ;-)
Cheers


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Huh it's always hard to choose, but this time it was even harder! You're great, congrats to all the nominees!

Best of luck!

T


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DogBox said:


> Do you Vote on 'maker ability' or 'the one i'd most like to own'... or the color...


I usually pick the one I'd most like to shoot, even if there are choices that clearly took more work and exhibit more craftsmanship.
I look at it as SLINGSHOT of the month without looking too far past that.
That's just me, though. I consider all reasons for a vote to be valid. Even basing it on color :lol:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

How in heck am I supposed to pick the one I like best?


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Lol...exactly.... i need 4 votes at least


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

just looking through the list makes me smile. So much awesomeness!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

This month crop is definitely in high standards even in comparison to the usual excellency of SOTM, but surprisingly it was easy to choose as the one I'd like to shoot the most is also a looker and full of engineering ingenuity.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

For me to pick the one I like best, I need to shoot them all. So if all nominated slingshots could be sent to me for a trial run, I can give a fair, unbiased vote :naughty: :rofl: .

This is one tough choice. Each and every one is a masterpiece and deserves to be nominated.

Congrats and good luck to all!!

Todd


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a difficult month&#8230;..congrats to all nominated&#8230;&#8230;.LBH2


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! Squirrel! - I´m impressed..

And I just didn´t realize this nomination of the "Magna" - flicks told me last night..

To be honest, this knocked me off a bit, for the Magna was "just" a study, a prototype

which I had come to decide to put a proper epoxi-finish on..

Feels good!

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I don't have a problem deciding, IT' A TIE FOR FIRST PLACE!!!!!! This is one of my favorite parts of the Forum. The first class ideas you all come up with is undoubtably amazing. Congrats to all of you, and a special thanks for sharing your craftsmanship.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

It's like a monthly prom night...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm sad the Ergo HDPE isn't getting more votes. that thing is super snappy and all its own style!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lee Silva ... Woo


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Lee Silva ... Woo


Whoowhoooo woood?!?!?!?! hehehe


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lee Silva said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva ... Woo
> ...


For some reason I had the Ric Flair WOOO in my head when I saw your entry.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is very hard to pick as each one fits a nitch, one is not better than another, they are just different ...... congrats to all, nice work !

wll


----------

